# Pink Salmon In Euclid Creek



## Buckeyefly (Apr 28, 2007)

Check this out-------https://www.facebook.com/ClevelandMetroparks/photos/a.55216058602.64353.23882518602/10152360391208603/?type=1


----------



## kayak1979 (Jul 13, 2014)

That's really cool! Looks like Euclid creek will be a hotspot now.


----------



## Steelhead Junky (Dec 29, 2012)

Photo shop


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## lowhole4trowt (Feb 1, 2014)

kayak1979 said:


> That's really cool! Looks like Euclid creek will be a hotspot now.


It's always been a hotspot...just for crime and VD not humpys.


----------



## Shortdrift (Apr 5, 2004)

Steelhead Junky said:


> Photo shop
> 
> How do you come to that conclusion?


----------



## NativeSteelhead (Jul 31, 2012)

lowhole4trowt said:


> It's always been a hotspot...just for crime and VD not humpys.


I wouldn't be to sure, found one dead there seven years ago. Just about as big.


----------



## lowhole4trowt (Feb 1, 2014)

NativeSteelhead said:


> I wouldn't be to sure, found one dead there seven years ago. Just about as big.


I'm sure...there's a reason they are building a big wastewater holding tunnel nearby (just south of rt 2 near bratenahl) to hold excess runoff from going out into the lake untreated during high water events....and thats 2!


----------



## mdogs444 (Aug 29, 2012)

We get "lost" fish all the time in Ohio coming down from Lake Michigan, Lake Ontario, Huron, etc. 

Reports of kings, silvers, and lake run browns are caught every year in the Rocky and Grand. 

While a Pink is a bit less common, many non-ohio fish are pulled out yearly.


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

Steelhead Junky said:


> Photo shop
> 
> 
> Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


Why would a biologist for the Metroparks risk his job by photoshopping a fish? Doesn't make any sense to me.


----------



## mdogs444 (Aug 29, 2012)

Snakecharmer said:


> Why would a biologist for the Metroparks risk his job by photoshopping a fish? Doesn't make any sense to me.


Its not photoshopped. Someone is just being a dumb**.


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

mdogs444 said:


> Its not photoshopped. Someone is just being a dumb**.


Maybe a different kind of junkie?


----------



## icingdeath (Jun 2, 2010)

It is real.I also have a deep respect for the man holding that fish.and is a man I have known for years.he is one of no bs.a seasoned veteran on the water and a general good guy.that place is also my home water.unfortunately the neighborhood has gone to "you know what".but back in the 80s it was full of salmon.thank you Mike for the great find!glad to see that ditch has a treasure!


----------



## Bwana J (Sep 12, 2010)

icingdeath said:


> It is real.I also have a deep respect for the man holding that fish.and is a man I have known for years.he is one of no bs.a seasoned veteran on the water and a general good guy.that place is also my home water.unfortunately the neighborhood has gone to "you know what".but back in the 80s it was full of salmon.thank you Mike for the great find!glad to see that ditch has a treasure!


I'm with Ice on this one. Mike is a stand up guy and a real outdoorsman and is very dedicated to the work he doe's. Thanks Mike for a job well done.


----------



## BigD70 (Apr 22, 2010)

I've never caught a pink salmon from Euclid Creek but I did catch one in the Rocky a few years back. It was about 18". I assumed it was a stray from Michigan or New York.
I would love to hook into one of the few stray Kings that show up every year.

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## warehousegoon (Feb 2, 2009)

I know of two pinks that were caught by two seperate anglers fishing off avon point. It was many many years ago, but they do show up in lake erie.


----------

